# GnRH analogue depot injection



## LollyP (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi

Im due to have IVF using DE in Feb in the Czech Republic and I need to take GnRH analogue depot injection this Friday but my GP/doctor was as unhelpful as ever and told me that he could not give it to me as he didnt know what it was or how to get hold of it .... My own fault for leaving it so late but I was away after Christmas/New Year and only got the treatment plan last week and it took me a week to get a doctors appointment. 
Can you PLEASE advise where I can but it at such short notice??

Thanks
Lol


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi LollyP

You can't get this in the UK without a prescription, if your GP won't rpescribe then you would need to source a private prescription. Perhaps one of your local IVF clinics would be able to help out (I'm aware that some do)? Alternatively getting a prescription from your clinic in the Czech republic which you can get dispensed in the UK would also be an option (but very short timescale to do this in) There are quite a few pharmacies that deal with supply of meds on private prescription for IVF treatments and they should be able to help advise you on the systems that they employ.

Check the thread on the IVF board on sourcing drugs 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=9821.0

and also ask the girls on the Czech board what they usually do, there may be someone that lives locally to you that could advise on the easiest option in yoru area.

Hope you get things sorted  All the best for DEIVF 

Maz x


----------

